# Illegal Use of eScooters in London:



## ROADIE67

Hi,

I live in Highgate London and deliver on a fully road legal electric cargo bike, however there are a couple of rogue riders in my area using totally illegal #escooters and riding them really dangerously on pavements, see one quote frequently riding past my daughters school in the morning, he has even bumped into to children on the school room.

not getting any joy from Uber over this so I made a video to show people:


----------

